# Aristocraft Smoke Units - Substitutes and Battery Power



## RodSten (Jun 14, 2013)

The smoke unit in my new Aristocraft Pacific steam locomotive works for a minute or two and then stops. I understand this is a common problem with these units as has been reported here and elsewhere. The thing is, I also have several other Aristocraft locomotives (Dash 9s), and the smoke units don't work much better on them either. 

What I would like to do is at least get smoke working on the Aristocraft Pacific.

I am powering these locomotives with 18.5v or 22v batteries, using QSI Titan decoders and G Wire receivers. Is it possible that the Aristocraft smoke units don't respond well to constant high voltages used in DCC? Has anyone been able to get an Aristocraft smoke unit to work for more than 5 minutes using battery power with DCC? If so, what size battery did you use? Is there some other modification that works.

Also, I have a USA Trains Cupola Caboose with a smoke unit. Would it be possible to substitute that for the smoke unit in the Aristocraft Pacific? Is there any other smoke unit that can easily be substituted for the Aristocraft unit in the Pacific? (I see that some people have used Harbor Models units, but that seemed like a difficult process; I was wondering if there was an easier "plug n play" option.)

Finally, is it possible to power either an Aristocraft or USA Trains smoke unit by a separate battery with its own switch, completely independent of the engine or decoder circuitry? If so, what size battery would be best for that?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Rod

PS Many thanks for all the help I have received here in setting up my railroad. It has proved invaluable!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

An MTH smoke unit is the best way to go. Shoot about 5 volts to it.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Unfortunately, MTH smoke units are now made of unobtainum.

A fan driven unit from Massoth or Train-Li might be your best bet.

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Take one of the failing units and try it on linear power to see if it has the same issues as in the engine.
I would suspect the DC to DC circuit in the smoke unit to not like pulsed power inputs.
I have 2 SD45's and the smoke has worked for over 5 years on linear power.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray Manley sells some updated O scale MTH smoke units. I've heard they work well, but have not seen any. Might contact him. raymanley (at) kc.rr.com


----------



## honeybooboo (Jan 10, 2014)

MTH smoke units are pritty poor at best and only work for a little while
with DCS without being modified, Way too expensive for what you get.
A simple fix to your problem would be one of these that are redesigned to
work great with DCC and DC. http://www.trainli.com/bprolineb-pulsed-smoke-generator-p-1258.html

Also they are available and in stock, As MTH is out of large scale most likely
you will never see the larger ones again. there have be promise's for years but still nothing.

Boo Boo


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Boo Boo-

Thanks for sharing that link. Neat videos! Will defiantly consider installing one in my steam engine when I install a DCC decoder into it.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Liking the looks of that Train-Li smoke unit. Anyone tried getting the pulse to work with something besides a Zimo decoder? I got the Massoth smoke unit to work pulsed using the optical chuff sensor but I was disappointed in the amount of smoke.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

MTH is still going in the large scale. They have several new F-7's coming out and quite a few cars. My MTH smoke unit is still fine, I have it wired in my Pacific. Ones in my MTH Hudson and Challenger work great also.


----------



## RodSten (Jun 14, 2013)

Many thanks for the advice on smoke units!

When you suggest using an MTH smoke unit, do you mean one from an O Gauge locomotive, because I might be able to remove one from an MTH Pacific that I don't use. 

As for the Train-Li unit, does anyone know if it will fit in an Aristocraft Pacific locomotive itself, not the tender? Same question for an O gauge MTH unit? I am trying to avoid having to run tubes, etc. from the tender to the locomotive.

Thanks,
Rod


----------



## honeybooboo (Jan 10, 2014)

RodSten said:


> Many thanks for the advice on smoke units!
> 
> When you suggest using an MTH smoke unit, do you mean one from an O Gauge locomotive, because I might be able to remove one from an MTH Pacific that I don't use.
> 
> ...



Direct replacement....... You cant get any easier than that.

Boo Boo


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Rod check this out 



 i have used the o gauge mth smoke units for close to 10 years and like them a lot


----------



## RodSten (Jun 14, 2013)

Dick413 said:


> Rod check this out https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJAfA9hPCIA i have used the o gauge mth smoke units for close to 10 years and like them a lot


Thanks for the great video! However, it appears that not all MTH smoke units are alike. The smoke unit from my MTH RailKing Pacific 4-6-2 has two sets of two wires, with each 2-wire set terminated with female 2-pin connectors. 

.
View attachment 9354


I don't know how to make the connections to the Aristocraft Pacific with this unit. Richard, do you know what smoke unit is used in the video. What model smoke units do you use your trains and where I can get one?

Thanks again,
Rod


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

On the 4 wire MTH units, 3 volts to the fan and no more than 5 volts to the heaters


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I put a G gauge MTH unit in my Pacific with no problem at all. Ask Ray what voltage you should shoot to it. He does something to the O units that makes them smoke better, but like I say, I have not seen one.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Rod the 3 D&H have that same MTH smoke unit in them they are accessory O scale smoke units. you need to call MTH and ask for parts a lot of time you have to leave your name and number they will get back to you. I thank the last part of part number is 11 I will try and find for sure and the ones in the pic. are on 14.4 volts have not burned out yet in 8 years


----------



## RodSten (Jun 14, 2013)

I ended up ordering a smoke unit from Train-Li, and it works great. Three ml of fluid lasts at least 15 minutes. It looks exactly the same as an Aristocraft unit; I don't know if the electronics have been modified, but whatever, it works!

Rod


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Electronics removed from Aristo unit... that is what it is.

I find 5 volts on the MTH fan is right for me.

Greg


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*You can also hook the Fan separate from the Element. Separate the two circuits, eliminate the Aristo on the circuit board Traces. Voltage Reg of 12 8-12 Volts on the element And 5 Volts on the fan. But attach the Fan to a Revolution smoke board and run it off a reed switch and magnets to get the chuff ! OK this is one of the Aristo Smoke Units in My USA Hudson ! 



*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey there! A lot has happened since that last post from 2014 !!! 

So many modern DCC decoders will modulate the fan speed, and synchronize with chuffs, and will also have variable DC output to the heater, so you can have lots of smoke the idles down (and does not melt the unit)

Greg


----------

